# what is average cost of an inlaw addition



## Saapa (Jan 25, 2012)

I am putting a ~600 sq ft, 1st floor addition to the back of my garage that will include a bedroom, full bath and a living room. I am trying to figure out what I should be expecting as cost for the completed addition. The addition wil be on foundation with craw space that will involve a little excavating(not much) and the exterior will be brick as the rest of the house. I live in the north east and have a quote now that is about $115 sq ft. and am not sure if this is in the ball park of what I should be expecting. By bricking it instead of siding the cost increased about $5 sq ft. is that reasonable. Thanks


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

Welcome to the forums!

http://www.diychatroom.com/f2/how-much-will-cost-asking-price-estimates-here-127914/

Gary


----------



## AGWhitehouse (Jul 1, 2011)

Saapa said:


> I live in the north east and have a quote now that is about $115 sq ft. and am not sure if this is in the ball park of what I should be expecting.


$115/sq.ft. is not absurd in New England for residential. We rough estimate (really rough) at $150/sq.ft.. It's your choice of materials that changes that number. $150 is almost commercial grade stuff.


----------



## sixeightten (Feb 10, 2009)

The average cost of an in law suite is your SANITY!!

Your results may vary.


----------



## AGWhitehouse (Jul 1, 2011)

sixeightten said:


> The average cost of an in law suite is your SANITY!!


:laughing::laughing::laughing:I can second that from personal experience:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

We built one at the end of 2010 for just under $200K. It ended up being a new "small house with a large garage", attached to the smaller original main house - that also included $30K in HVAC upgrades + necessary Plumbing upgrades + necessary Electrical upgrades + 2 small decks areas.....). 

In other words = pricing can sometimes be all over the board dependant on the specifics, logistics, finish choices, what upgrades are needed (or required) for the main home, etc. etc. etc....


----------

